# Klipsch RB-35 any good?



## kikkomaso

Hey guys, I'm looking to purchase a 2.1 sound system for the 32" tv in my room (12" x 10"). Since the tv itself is pretty small, it'd look weird if I were using massive floorstanding speakers with it. So I was considering the Klipsch RB-35. I'll be using these speakers only for watching movies so musical quality isn't all that important to me. Granted, good speakers are good speakers but I think at my price point (~300-400 for the pair), I'll have to choose between one or the other. If the Klipsch does turn out to be the best choice for my situation, will I need to buy a seperate subwoofer or would the integrated ones on the RB-35 be sufficient? Anywho, I have no idea where to begin so any suggestions and alternatives are welcomed!


----------



## dd3mon

If you're going for a Klipsch bookshelf, the recently discontinued RB-5 is better than the new series according to those who have heard both (search on AudioAsylum). These pop up on eBay fairly frequently, and occasionally on AudioGon. A used pair would be just the ticket if you stretched your budget just a tad.

 -dd3mon


----------



## bundee1

Hey check out the Acoustic Energy Aego P5 system on closeout on Ebay. It usually has a buy it now price of $399. Its gotten great revies from everyone. Its a 5.1 system with a dolby digital and dts decoder and amp.


----------



## OogeleyBoogeley

In my house right now, there is a pair of RB-25's... they sound great! A bit shy on the lower end, but a very clean and forward sound. When those were bought (by my parents) the RB-35's were just a little bit stronger on the lower frequencies. Hope that helps.

 -Dan


----------



## roadtonowhere08

Regarding the RB-5II's....... INCREDIBLE!!! Get them and never look back!!!


----------



## keegsav

Hi!
   
  I'm getting in late in the game on this thread, but I have quite a lot of listening time on the Klipsch Reference big bookshelf models so I'll put in my two cents worth on how to optimize the RB-35's so they'll sound great. Very simple: Get a DECENT 10 to 15 band EQ if you don't already own one. It doesn't have to be expensive as you can get one on Ebay for <$100.00
   
  I know this is taboo but I'm gonna play Mr. Dingdong anyway. Run a pair of analog cables from your CD or DVD player through the EQ to the receiver's analog inputs. Set the receiver's tone controls flat or to 'defeat'. Now, adjust the gain on the 300Hz-1.2KHz sliders up a few notches so it looks like an uphill/downhill curve on the EQ. (The highest point on the 'hill' should be around 1KHz.) Next step is to tamp down the 4KHz slider just a bit. The more bands on the EQ the better. Now assuming you have a digital input from the player to the receiver, you'll be able to toggle between the inputs to compare the sound before and after. Adjust to your heart's content until you get it dialed in the way you want.
   
  You're done! Now see, you may not have to sell your 35's after all!
   
  My opinion of the line is that Reference went from warm on the RB-5's to very bright on the RB-35's. The Ref IV 81's are a little less bright but the midrange is still recessed. The 81II's are warmer even than the RB-5's but with outstanding detail and better output in the highs.
   
  Enjoy the Music,
  Dingdong Dave


----------



## MD1032

You can find old reference stuff for pretty reasonable prices on craigslist and ebay. I'd look around there before dumping your money into the new stuff. At any given time there's usually at least one pair of RF-3's for sale on CL in my area for about $150 a pair...in terms of bang for the buck...you're not going to beat that. The reference floorstanders are FAR from "massive", my Fortes, which aren't even that large, make them look tiny. They will only take up as much floor space as a bookshelf with a stand, or less.
   
  Also, rumor has it that the Klipsch F-3 and B-3 are nearly the same as their reference RF-3 and RB-3 predecessors. I own the B-3's, which have 6.5" woofers and in the right setup, a subwoofer is not required. The RB-35's would probably have enough bass assuming the treble was as subdued as it is on my B-3's.
   
  Good luck in your search. The Reference are kind of Klipsch's unofficial "home theater" line but many people use them for music, and it's true that the newer ones are brighter than the older ones.


----------



## EvilTechie

i think for any movie setup, 2.1 is almost a bare necessity
  have you thought about looking into a $150 sub?


----------

